# Sous Vide Scallops (Pan Seared)



## Bearcarver (May 17, 2017)

*Sous Vide Scallops *(Pan Seared)

Mrs Bear had to go to a 3 year old’s Birthday Party, so The Bear got to break out the makings of some Seafood.

Mrs Bear had picked up a big bag of Bay Scallops for me, so I split it in half, froze half & got this half ready for my Sous Vide Supreme, by vacuum sealing with some Butter & some CBP.

I found Temps anywhere from 118° to 155° in my search, and since I’m not crazy about rare seafood, and never eat Raw Fish, I chose to go with “Medium” 140° SV Temp for 40 minutes. They ended up perfect IMHO, so I figure it was a good choice for me.

So I sliced up a Leftover Baked Tater & Sautéed it in a bunch of Butter in a Pan. I love that & always plan on some leftover Baked Taters, so I can make some sliced like these the next day!!
Then SV’d the Scallops & Dried & Seared them. 
The searing worked Great—I had just enough time to spread them all out. Then as soon as they were spread out, I started flipping them over, and by the time I was done flipping them all over it was time to start removing them. Great Timing!!
The only time I get to eat Seafood or Fish is when Mrs Bear isn’t home, and this stuff was really a Treat !!!

Thanks for stopping by,

Bear




While my Scallops were taking a Swim, I sliced up a Leftover Baked Tater, and sautéed the slices in Butter until nice & Dark Brown:








After 40 minutes in 140° water bath, I dumped them out & Dried them off on Paper towels:







Then into a Pan with some Butter, and seared both sides of all of the Scallops:







So this my friends is one of the kinds of meals the Bear has when home alone!!! MMMMmmmm………..


----------



## gary s (May 17, 2017)

Won't be long and you will be the SV King.. Looks great  I love Scallops 

Nice Job  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 17, 2017)

Looks good. B-day is in 2 weeks and Scallops are on the menu....JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (May 17, 2017)

gary s said:


> Won't be long and you will be the SV King.. Looks great  I love Scallops
> 
> Nice Job
> 
> ...


Thanks Gary!!

However--No King---Just want to learn how to get all kinds of Great Tasting & Tender Meats.

This Sous Vide is awesome for Tenderizing tough cuts & even better at warming things up without recooking them.

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## biaviian (May 17, 2017)

I have 15 pounds of the largest sea scallops I have ever seen.  My plan is to smoke some and sous vide the rest.


----------



## myownidaho (May 17, 2017)

I love scallops. A local shop has "dry" scallops which have never been stored in brine. They don't shrink at all when cooked. My version of "sous vide" scallops is poached in butter at 160.


----------



## biaviian (May 17, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> I love scallops. A local shop has "dry" scallops which have never been stored in brine. They don't shrink at all when cooked. My version of "sous vide" scallops is poached in butter at 160.


It's dry scallops or no scallops in this house.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 18, 2017)

Scallops are a big favorite around here & yours look delicious!

Great job Bear!







   Al


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 18, 2017)

The difference between men and boys is the price of their toys old saying but look at the Bear playing.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Looks great one of my favorites I like bacon wrapped and on the grill.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (May 18, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Looks good. B-day is in 2 weeks and Scallops are on the menu....JJ


Thank You Jimmy!!

Bear


Biaviian said:


> I have 15 pounds of the largest sea scallops I have ever seen.  My plan is to smoke some and sous vide the rest.


When it comes right down to it, Smoked are the best, but sometimes I don't feel like it---Just Lazy I guess.

Bear


----------



## biaviian (May 18, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> When it comes right down to it, Smoked are the best, but sometimes I don't feel like it---Just Lazy I guess.
> 
> Bear


I will probably follow Jeff's recipe at first, but I'd rather not have to add bacon or other stuff to keep them moist.  I want the scallops to shine not the accouterments.


----------



## xray (May 18, 2017)

Looks great Bear! I love scallops but never seem to buy them. I will try them like this.  Maybe I will sear them in bacon grease!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 18, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> I love scallops. A local shop has "dry" scallops which have never been stored in brine. They don't shrink at all when cooked. My version of "sous vide" scallops is poached in butter at 160.


Thank You Idaho!!

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


Biaviian said:


> It's dry scallops or no scallops in this house.


It's so rare that I get to make these, I can't be too fussy!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 19, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Scallops are a big favorite around here & yours look delicious!
> 
> Great job Bear!
> 
> ...


Thank You Al !!

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


HalfSmoked said:


> The difference between men and boys is the price of their toys old saying but look at the Bear playing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You Warren!!

Scallops wrapped in Bacon is one of my weaknesses:
I was at a Wedding years ago and they had Scallops Wrapped in Bacon before the reception, and every time a tray came by me they were gone.
My Son remembered me complaining about not getting any wrapped scallops!!!
Then a couple years later  "Bear Jr"  got married.
Beautiful Wedding in the Poconos, with a Big Pavilion & nice yard outside the hall.
So everybody was outside, before going into the building for Dinner, and there were 6 servers shuttling trays of finger foods to the guests.
Every couple minutes one would come right up to me, and hold the tray up to me, and the tray was full of Wrapped Scallops!!!
Finally I realized they were all coming to me first, before serving the rest of the crowd, so I asked the one young lady "What gives??"
She said all of the servers got strict orders from the Groom to make sure his Dad (The Tall Guy in the Tux) gets all the Scallops wrapped in Bacon he could handle, so we all come to you first.

And Thanks for the Points, Warren.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 19, 2017)

Biaviian said:


> I will probably follow Jeff's recipe at first, but I'd rather not have to add bacon or other stuff to keep them moist.  I want the scallops to shine not the accouterments.


These Scallops were Great (For Me). Like I said---I slowed down eating them, because I didn't want them to end. That right there is a sign of how much I liked them this way. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





However you can never go wrong following any of Jeff's Step by Steps!! He makes a lot of Fantastic Stuff!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## biaviian (May 19, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> These Scallops were Great (For Me). Like I said---I slowed down eating them, because I didn't want them to end. That right there is a sign of how much I liked them this way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They look great for me as well.  No matter the type, size, or sexual orientation, I love me some scallops.  I've never had bay scallops.  Do you like one, bay vs. ocean?  Have you tried calico?  They are from the gulf and must be steamed to get them out of their shell as they are very tight, unlike other types.  They aren't as sweet as the others, but I like the taste.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 20, 2017)

Xray said:


> Looks great Bear! I love scallops but never seem to buy them. I will try them like this. Maybe I will sear them in bacon grease!


Thank You Xray!!

Searing in Bacon Grease has to add even more flavor!!

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 20, 2017)

Biaviian said:


> They look great for me as well.  No matter the type, size, or sexual orientation, I love me some scallops.  I've never had bay scallops.  Do you like one, bay vs. ocean?  Have you tried calico?  They are from the gulf and must be steamed to get them out of their shell as they are very tight, unlike other types.  They aren't as sweet as the others, but I like the taste.


I'm not knowledgable enough about Scallops to know the differences, other than the Sea Scallops are larger than Bay Scallops & more expensive too.

I never heard of Calico Scallops---Are they naturally spotted, or is that from Marinating in 90 weight oil in the Gulf?

Bear


----------



## biaviian (May 20, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> I'm not knowledgeable enough about Scallops to know the differences, other than the Sea Scallops are larger than Bay Scallops & more expensive too.
> 
> I never heard of Calico Scallops---Are they naturally spotted, or is that from Marinating in 90 weight oil in the Gulf?
> 
> Bear


Probably the latter.  Speaking of, all of our local BP stations turned to Gulf right after the spill.  How about that for irony!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 21, 2017)

Biaviian said:


> Probably the latter.  Speaking of, all of our local BP stations turned to Gulf right after the spill.  How about that for irony!


I noticed that, and that's probably why you have to steam the calico shells to get them open---They don't want any of that water inside. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 17, 2017)

*Sous Vide Scallops *(Pan Seared)

Mrs Bear had to go to a 3 year old’s Birthday Party, so The Bear got to break out the makings of some Seafood.

Mrs Bear had picked up a big bag of Bay Scallops for me, so I split it in half, froze half & got this half ready for my Sous Vide Supreme, by vacuum sealing with some Butter & some CBP.

I found Temps anywhere from 118° to 155° in my search, and since I’m not crazy about rare seafood, and never eat Raw Fish, I chose to go with “Medium” 140° SV Temp for 40 minutes. They ended up perfect IMHO, so I figure it was a good choice for me.

So I sliced up a Leftover Baked Tater & Sautéed it in a bunch of Butter in a Pan. I love that & always plan on some leftover Baked Taters, so I can make some sliced like these the next day!!
Then SV’d the Scallops & Dried & Seared them. 
The searing worked Great—I had just enough time to spread them all out. Then as soon as they were spread out, I started flipping them over, and by the time I was done flipping them all over it was time to start removing them. Great Timing!!
The only time I get to eat Seafood or Fish is when Mrs Bear isn’t home, and this stuff was really a Treat !!!

Thanks for stopping by,

Bear




While my Scallops were taking a Swim, I sliced up a Leftover Baked Tater, and sautéed the slices in Butter until nice & Dark Brown:








After 40 minutes in 140° water bath, I dumped them out & Dried them off on Paper towels:







Then into a Pan with some Butter, and seared both sides of all of the Scallops:







So this my friends is one of the kinds of meals the Bear has when home alone!!! MMMMmmmm………..


----------



## gary s (May 17, 2017)

Won't be long and you will be the SV King.. Looks great  I love Scallops 

Nice Job  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 17, 2017)

Looks good. B-day is in 2 weeks and Scallops are on the menu....JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (May 17, 2017)

gary s said:


> Won't be long and you will be the SV King.. Looks great  I love Scallops
> 
> Nice Job
> 
> ...


Thanks Gary!!

However--No King---Just want to learn how to get all kinds of Great Tasting & Tender Meats.

This Sous Vide is awesome for Tenderizing tough cuts & even better at warming things up without recooking them.

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## biaviian (May 17, 2017)

I have 15 pounds of the largest sea scallops I have ever seen.  My plan is to smoke some and sous vide the rest.


----------



## myownidaho (May 17, 2017)

I love scallops. A local shop has "dry" scallops which have never been stored in brine. They don't shrink at all when cooked. My version of "sous vide" scallops is poached in butter at 160.


----------



## biaviian (May 17, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> I love scallops. A local shop has "dry" scallops which have never been stored in brine. They don't shrink at all when cooked. My version of "sous vide" scallops is poached in butter at 160.


It's dry scallops or no scallops in this house.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 18, 2017)

Scallops are a big favorite around here & yours look delicious!

Great job Bear!







   Al


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 18, 2017)

The difference between men and boys is the price of their toys old saying but look at the Bear playing.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Looks great one of my favorites I like bacon wrapped and on the grill.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (May 18, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Looks good. B-day is in 2 weeks and Scallops are on the menu....JJ


Thank You Jimmy!!

Bear


Biaviian said:


> I have 15 pounds of the largest sea scallops I have ever seen.  My plan is to smoke some and sous vide the rest.


When it comes right down to it, Smoked are the best, but sometimes I don't feel like it---Just Lazy I guess.

Bear


----------



## biaviian (May 18, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> When it comes right down to it, Smoked are the best, but sometimes I don't feel like it---Just Lazy I guess.
> 
> Bear


I will probably follow Jeff's recipe at first, but I'd rather not have to add bacon or other stuff to keep them moist.  I want the scallops to shine not the accouterments.


----------



## xray (May 18, 2017)

Looks great Bear! I love scallops but never seem to buy them. I will try them like this.  Maybe I will sear them in bacon grease!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 18, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> I love scallops. A local shop has "dry" scallops which have never been stored in brine. They don't shrink at all when cooked. My version of "sous vide" scallops is poached in butter at 160.


Thank You Idaho!!

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


Biaviian said:


> It's dry scallops or no scallops in this house.


It's so rare that I get to make these, I can't be too fussy!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 19, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Scallops are a big favorite around here & yours look delicious!
> 
> Great job Bear!
> 
> ...


Thank You Al !!

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


HalfSmoked said:


> The difference between men and boys is the price of their toys old saying but look at the Bear playing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You Warren!!

Scallops wrapped in Bacon is one of my weaknesses:
I was at a Wedding years ago and they had Scallops Wrapped in Bacon before the reception, and every time a tray came by me they were gone.
My Son remembered me complaining about not getting any wrapped scallops!!!
Then a couple years later  "Bear Jr"  got married.
Beautiful Wedding in the Poconos, with a Big Pavilion & nice yard outside the hall.
So everybody was outside, before going into the building for Dinner, and there were 6 servers shuttling trays of finger foods to the guests.
Every couple minutes one would come right up to me, and hold the tray up to me, and the tray was full of Wrapped Scallops!!!
Finally I realized they were all coming to me first, before serving the rest of the crowd, so I asked the one young lady "What gives??"
She said all of the servers got strict orders from the Groom to make sure his Dad (The Tall Guy in the Tux) gets all the Scallops wrapped in Bacon he could handle, so we all come to you first.

And Thanks for the Points, Warren.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 19, 2017)

Biaviian said:


> I will probably follow Jeff's recipe at first, but I'd rather not have to add bacon or other stuff to keep them moist.  I want the scallops to shine not the accouterments.


These Scallops were Great (For Me). Like I said---I slowed down eating them, because I didn't want them to end. That right there is a sign of how much I liked them this way. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





However you can never go wrong following any of Jeff's Step by Steps!! He makes a lot of Fantastic Stuff!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## biaviian (May 19, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> These Scallops were Great (For Me). Like I said---I slowed down eating them, because I didn't want them to end. That right there is a sign of how much I liked them this way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They look great for me as well.  No matter the type, size, or sexual orientation, I love me some scallops.  I've never had bay scallops.  Do you like one, bay vs. ocean?  Have you tried calico?  They are from the gulf and must be steamed to get them out of their shell as they are very tight, unlike other types.  They aren't as sweet as the others, but I like the taste.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 20, 2017)

Xray said:


> Looks great Bear! I love scallops but never seem to buy them. I will try them like this. Maybe I will sear them in bacon grease!


Thank You Xray!!

Searing in Bacon Grease has to add even more flavor!!

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 20, 2017)

Biaviian said:


> They look great for me as well.  No matter the type, size, or sexual orientation, I love me some scallops.  I've never had bay scallops.  Do you like one, bay vs. ocean?  Have you tried calico?  They are from the gulf and must be steamed to get them out of their shell as they are very tight, unlike other types.  They aren't as sweet as the others, but I like the taste.


I'm not knowledgable enough about Scallops to know the differences, other than the Sea Scallops are larger than Bay Scallops & more expensive too.

I never heard of Calico Scallops---Are they naturally spotted, or is that from Marinating in 90 weight oil in the Gulf?

Bear


----------



## biaviian (May 20, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> I'm not knowledgeable enough about Scallops to know the differences, other than the Sea Scallops are larger than Bay Scallops & more expensive too.
> 
> I never heard of Calico Scallops---Are they naturally spotted, or is that from Marinating in 90 weight oil in the Gulf?
> 
> Bear


Probably the latter.  Speaking of, all of our local BP stations turned to Gulf right after the spill.  How about that for irony!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 21, 2017)

Biaviian said:


> Probably the latter.  Speaking of, all of our local BP stations turned to Gulf right after the spill.  How about that for irony!


I noticed that, and that's probably why you have to steam the calico shells to get them open---They don't want any of that water inside. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------

